# Holiday travel insurance



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm off on my hols to Cuba next week & need to get some insurance, The ones I'm finding are £60+ just for me, not a family .

Any suggestions on who's offering a good deal at the moment ?

Cheers


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

post office do a good price and sometimes can work out cheaper to get the year rather than single trip Or if you add a monthly fee on your bank account with the services they offer, just cancel it after a month/two.


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Get on money supermarket.. There always good for us, like said above ur best off buying a year policy


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

cheers, got it sorted for less than £30 :thumb:

Cuba here I come


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im thinking of getting some holiday insurance incase we have to cancel next months Disneyland Paris trip due to unexpected illness, seeing as kids seem to pick allsorts of illnesses up at school etc. 

Would insurance normally cover cancellation through everyday illness such as flu etc?


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Post office worth a look.
They are one of the few that offer higher (£10k +) levels of cancellation insurance.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Im thinking of getting some holiday insurance incase we have to cancel next months Disneyland Paris trip due to unexpected illness, seeing as kids seem to pick allsorts of illnesses up at school etc.
> 
> Would insurance normally cover cancellation through everyday illness such as flu etc?


Illness is usually covered, although a claim would normally require evidence in the form of a medical certificate from your gp to confirm cancellation was medically necessary.

Check your policy cover and conditions very carefully, they do tend to vary and some have very poor cover limits. It is also important you follow the insurers claim procedures detailed in the policy if you do ever need to make a claim.


----------

